# A ghost in Shelby's jet boat?!



## caotropheus (Apr 18, 2011)

Really, come on, give me a break!...A boat that always worked and now fires up by her self and locks the gas and steering by her self? The air compressor that fails?

When too much staged drama will be really too much?


----------



## RAMROD48 (Apr 18, 2011)

yeah...the whole show could be up for AFHV....


----------



## dingeryote (Apr 18, 2011)

LOL!!!

Of all of 'em, Shelby is a character. They want to spice things up, he will play along. 

They are stretching things a bit though.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## jropo (Apr 20, 2011)

crazy helpers-- check

gator jumping-- check

yo samity sam use of firearm -- check

female helpers-- check

hhhmmm now what 

hey what if.....


----------



## needwood (Apr 20, 2011)

*Not to step on anyones thread*



jropo said:


> crazy helpers-- check
> 
> gator jumping-- check
> 
> ...


 You have it all wrong friend" Old Sam is a hell of a lot meaner then Shelby" Old Sam is the only one that I know that can shoot a single shot pistola 257 times without reloading" Hes one rootin, tootin, shootin, son of a gun""":hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jropo (Apr 20, 2011)

needwood said:


> You have it all wrong friend" Old Sam is a hell of a lot meaner then Shelby" Old Sam is the only one that I know that can shoot a single shot pistola 257 times without reloading" Hes one rootin, tootin, shootin, son of a gun""":hmm3grin2orange:


 
:hmm3grin2orange:
I know. I want one of those! The whole reloading thing is a major pain!
I wonder if shells are cheaper too!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------

